# What have I done to my camera?



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

it's started to take pics with a dark dot - always in the same place which would indicate that something is on one of the lense components, whether it be on the lens itself or in the camera body.

so took the lens off the camera and gave all the glass bits a wipe with a soft cloth, but it is still there. any ideas?

it was working perfectly on friday when i was taking some pics of the unit. clear picture at 16:20:53 but with a dot at 16:21:02, just ten seconds later.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

would help if you said what camera it is


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

MARKETMAN said:


> would help if you said what camera it is


i did intend to in my last post, but forgot.

it's a Nikon D40


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

dirt on the ccd?

I'm sure one of the hard core photographers will confirm and advise


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm a Canon man myself, but we won't get into that, sounds like you have got some dust on the sensor or the mirror, first thing to do would be take off lens and use a rocket blower to see if it removes any dust from the mirror, before you either clean the sensor yourself or send it away to have it cleaned
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Doesn't matter really what the camera is, it looks a lot like dust as per MARKETMAN. There are better/worse blowers and the rocket one is pretty darn good. If not you can buy kits to clean sensor, but you have to be v. careful.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

one little tip if you use a blower give it a few puffs before you put it anywhere near the camera just in case there is any dust inside the blower !!


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

Definitely looks like dust on the sensor to me, and quite normal. 

1. I am not sure if the D40 has in-built sensor cleaning, (but I assume so), then try turning it on and off a few times, (a few seconds between each try). 

2. Next try a blower (gittos blowers are good) 

3. if that don’t work then you can buy cleaning kits, albeit these are quite expensive, but my favourite is an Arctic Butterfly Sensor Brush. 

4. Failing all this I would suggest its back to the dealers for a ‘professional detail’ :buffer:sorry I mean clean. 

FYI touching the sensor/using any cleaner can/maybe void your warranty.


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

MARKETMAN said:


> I'm a Canon man myself, but we won't get into that, sounds like you have got some dust on the sensor or the mirror, first thing to do would be take off lens and use a rocket blower to see if it removes any dust from the mirror, before you either clean the sensor yourself or send it away to have it cleaned
> :thumb::thumb:


It looks like a spot of dust on the sensor, a quick blast of air should remove it, when your doing it having the camera with the lens mount facing down will help and dust fall out of the camera, it can't be dust on the mirror as this swings out of the way when the shutter is opened ....

One thing, do not touch the mirror, they scratch easy and finger prints are pretty hard to remove.


----------



## Zukabak (Mar 7, 2008)

The D40 doesn't have a Self Cleaning mode (vibrations clear the sensor).. so you just need to enable mirror lock-up from the menu. Get a little rocket blower or similar, then blow the dust out.

Face the camera to the floor, remove the lens, open the mirror and give it a few puffs. Job done.


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks for the help everyone.

would a blast of compressed air at a distance be too powerful?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The Autowerks said:


> i did intend to in my last post, but forgot.
> 
> it's a Nikon D40


I hope it is a dust spot. I have the same camera and it's about to get a total hammering over this coming weekend with 2 airshows.

Hope it is a dust spot and not a fault...


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

neilos said:


> I hope it is a dust spot. I have the same camera and it's about to get a total hammering over this coming weekend with 2 airshows.
> 
> Hope it is a dust spot and not a fault...


i hope it's dust too, as i tried yesterday to wipe the exposed areas that a dust particle would sit on, and it's not shifted at all. but then i didn't have the mirror on lock, whether that makes a difference or not.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

It looks like a dust spot, and most of you were nearly there with the solution. Zukabak hit the nail on the head with the mirror lockup, it wont be on the mirror as the mirror doesn't influence the image it just relays the picture through the viewfinder up in to the pentamirror (or pentaprism on more expensive cameras) before you press the shutter.

As stated you need to get an air blower and remove it but the vital detail is you need to use the mirror lock up facility within the cameras menu to raise the mirror so you can get at the sensor.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

The Autowerks said:


> thanks for the help everyone.
> 
> would a blast of compressed air at a distance be too powerful?


*Do Not under any circumstance use compressed air on your sensor* (or any internal part of your camera), Compressed air carries minute water particles that could at worst, damage your sensor and at best introduce even more dust particles. Use a bulb blower, if that doesn't help, send the camera to be professionally cleaned.


----------



## Ade25 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you need any help speak to these people very helpful & dedicated to Nikon

www.graysofwestminster.co.uk
Hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

As above compressed air is bad, I use a bulb blower like this:

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/product/default.aspx?sku=1011968

You can also get home sensor cleaning tools like the visible dust arctic butterfly but it is quite expensive and probably cheaper and safer to send it off to be done!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Also the mirror lock up won't get you to the sensor.
Your camera should have a Sensor cleaning menu, use it to raise the mirror and open the shutter so that the sensor is clearly visible ...* Do not blow on the shutter curtains* for they can be easily damaged, *make sure you can see the sensor*.
If you can't find the menu, send the camera to a professional (you camera manufacturer will offer a free sensor clean if the camera is within warranty period).
I will advise against physically touching the sensor it can be damaged and then you will be shafted... send it to a pro it may cost you £50 but that's a hell of a lot cheaper than a new camera.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> Also the mirror lock up won't get you to the sensor.
> Your camera should have a Sensor cleaning menu, use it to raise the mirror and open the shutter so that the sensor is clearly visible ...* Do not blow on the shutter curtains* for they can be easily damaged, *make sure you can see the sensor*.
> If you can't find the menu, send the camera to a professional (you camera manufacturer will offer a free sensor clean if the camera is within warranty period).
> I will advise against physically touching the sensor it can be damaged and then you will be shafted... send it to a pro it may cost you £50 but that's a hell of a lot cheaper than a new camera.


The mirror lock up on the D40 is purely for cleaning so it pulls the mirror fully up so you can get to the top of the sensor.

The D40 doesn't ahve a traditional mirror lock up in the way you are thinking for macro etc.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> The mirror lock up on the D40 is purely for cleaning so it pulls the mirror fully up so you can get to the top of the sensor.
> 
> The D40 doesn't ahve a traditional mirror lock up in the way you are thinking for macro etc.


I did not know that, thank you Morgan .:thumb:
Still my post stands make sure you can see the sensor before blowing, and the cleaning menu should be valid for the canon guys (and Nikons which may offer that facility).


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

okay i've just gone through the mirror lock-up process and i can clearly see some debris on the sensor, in fact i can see two specs which is a bit odd.

i won't do anything until i've got a blower though

thanks for all the help!


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

If you research sensor cleaning some more there's this test you can do, I think you set a certain aperture and leave lens cap on then do something in photoshop and you end up with an exact image of where all the dust on your sensor is. I recall it really shocked me to see how much crap there is on them even when they appear clean. In your case it sounds like a couple of main culprits but if you want it spotless it might be worth a search.


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

silver bmw z3 said:


> If you research sensor cleaning some more there's this test you can do, I think you set a certain aperture and leave lens cap on then do something in photoshop and you end up with an exact image of where all the dust on your sensor is. I recall it really shocked me to see how much crap there is on them even when they appear clean. In your case it sounds like a couple of main culprits but if you want it spotless it might be worth a search.


nice one..i'll google it


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

To find the dust you take an image of a clean, pref white wall. Then all the spots should show up nice and clear.
Lock the mirror up, use your blower, make sure your in a clean environment and if possible always hold the camera facing down to avoid any more dust landing on the CCD. When your satisfied with what you have done take another picture of a clean single coloured wall and see if anything remains!



Def try using a blower first. Let us know how you get on! :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

MIKELSKAS said:


> To find the dust you take an image of a clean, pref white wall. Then all the spots should show up nice and clear.
> Lock the mirror up, use your blower, make sure your in a clean environment and if possible always hold the camera facing down to avoid any more dust landing on the CCD. When your satisfied with what you have done take another picture of a clean single coloured wall and see if anything remains!
> 
> Def try using a blower first. Let us know how you get on! :thumb:


I think there's a way that makes them clearer than a white wall, when I did it it showed up spots I didn't even know I had...like when they use a camera on skin in a department store!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Don't get too hung up about dust, is always going to be some, the moment you change a lens, dust is going to enter the chamber, and eventually make its way to the sensor.
There is a plethora of sensor cleaning products out there, but I strongly advise against products which need to physically touch the sensor to get it clean. 
Use a blower, and if that doesn't work, send it to a service centre to be cleaned.


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

IGADIZ said:


> Don't get too hung up about dust, is always going to be some, the moment you change a lens, dust is going to enter the chamber, and eventually make its way to the sensor.
> There is a plethora of sensor cleaning products out there, but I strongly advise against products which need to physically touch the sensor to get it clean.
> Use a blower, and if that doesn't work, send it to a service centre to be cleaned.


Yeah, I'd say the same- I've seen people damage sensors by attempting to clean them.


----------



## QuattroA3 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Harry if you still have the dust problem 
I live in slough and would be happy to show you 
how to clean your sensor as I do it all the time 
on my canon d40 & d30 if interested pm me 

Regards Mike:thumb:


----------

